# What do YOU do when you get a corner twist during a large average?



## pipkiksass (May 4, 2014)

We've all done it - you're scrambling your cube and you think "did I just twist that corner?"... although you're 90% sure you did, you carry on regardless, then you reach OLL (or last 4 corners) and whaddya know? You have an unsolveable case. 

So personally, I know I _should_ DNF the solve or, as per WCA regs, twist another corner to make a solveable OLL and carry on, but what I generally do is stop the timer, delete the solve, then carry on with my session. 

Just wondering if other forumites behave like miscreants and reprobates, and indulge in similar underhand tactics, or if I'm the only dishonest one?

Inb4 "you're only cheating yourself" - I know. I cube purely for my own personal enjoyment and couldn't give two hoots. Thanks though!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 4, 2014)

why dont you just twist the corner back

also if I think I twisted a corner during the scramble, I'll twist it back before I start the solve


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 4, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> why dont you just twist the corner back
> 
> also if I think I twisted a corner during the scramble, I'll twist it back before I start the solve


^Pretty much this


----------



## notfeliks (May 4, 2014)

To be honest I don't really care. It's easy enough to twist a corner back into a solveable case without too much detriment to your time, or at my speed anyway. If it's near the start I might go back, but otherwise, meh.



10461394944000 said:


> also if I think I twisted a corner during the scramble, I'll twist it back before I start the solve



Yeah, this too.


----------



## Logiqx (May 4, 2014)

If I suspect a twist before starting the timer, I'll do additional hand scrambling, solve (untimed) then re-scramble.


----------



## TDM (May 4, 2014)

If the (suspected) twist is during the scramble, I'll check it with Prisma's picture of what the cube should look like and correct it. If it happens during the solve, I can sometimes tell which one it is and correct it, if not I'll wait until LL to twist a corner back.


----------



## GlowingSausage (May 4, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> If I suspect a twist before starting the timer, I'll do additional hand scrambling, solve (untimed) then re-scramble.



same


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> If I suspect a twist before starting the timer, I'll do additional hand scrambling, solve (untimed) then re-scramble.



Yeah I do that too.


----------



## TMOY (May 4, 2014)

Since CO is my first step, I usually detect such a corner twist during inspection, twist it back and start the solve normally.


----------



## QQW (May 4, 2014)

when i discover a corner twist(during OLLc) I twist it back and reset the timer and just restart my solve.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 4, 2014)

If I thought I twisted a corner, I would just check the CO and fix it before solving.


----------



## uberCuber (May 4, 2014)

rickcube said:


> If I thought I twisted a corner, I would just check the CO and fix it before solving.



^ This


----------



## GuRoux (May 4, 2014)

if it's before the solve, then fix it. If it is during the solve, I usually delete the time.


----------



## nikhil647 (May 4, 2014)

QQW said:


> when i discover a corner twist(during OLLc) I twist it back and reset the timer and just restart my solve.


I'd do this ^


----------



## mark49152 (May 4, 2014)

Ao100 at home isn't a competition. I time myself to track my personal progress and all I care is that the average reflects that. If something other than bad solving screws up a solve (corner twist, pop, doorbell or phone goes, someone yells for attention, dog eats cube, etc.) then I just delete the solve.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 4, 2014)

Wow, I always kept solving through PLL and would end up having to switch around edge pieces which is annoying, but just twisting a corner is much easier since that's how it got that way in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 4, 2014)

Did Yoda enter one of the poll results?

I just twist the corner and carry on. Meh.


----------

